# Need a fast pen drive in 512kb range.



## Gauravs90 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi guys,

I need a fast 8GB pen drive which has good write speed in 4KB - 512K range.


----------



## koolent (Aug 11, 2012)

Drives today have 3 - 4 MB/s Read/Write speeds..


I recently got an 8GB Transcend for 0.4 k.

So, please specify your budget.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 11, 2012)

Budget is within Rs500. I'm not concerned with the write speed of the pendrive. I'm concerned with the write speed of pen drive in 4KB range, it should have speed Greater or equal to 0.100 MB/sec. Benchmark your pen drive with crystal mark *release.crystaldew.info/redirect.php?product=CrystalDiskMarkSetupEn

Use 100MB as test setting


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 11, 2012)

guys what are u talking...even my 4 years old transcend v60 have a write speed of 11MBps and 25MBps read speed

what u want in 4KB-512KB range???


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 11, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> guys what are u talking...even my 4 years old transcend v60 have a write speed of 11MBps and 25MBps read speed
> 
> what u want in 4KB-512KB range???


I want that pen drive should have good writing speed when writing random 4KB files.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 11, 2012)

ook now understood....u want it to transfer file size of 4KB-512KB at good rate....


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 11, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> ook now understood....u want it to transfer file size of 4KB-512KB at good rate....



yes...   I've option of usb 3.0 drives as they are good in this range but i couldn't find any usb 2.0 drives.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 11, 2012)

i purchased Kingston 16GB G3 model for 0.3k.. i think this could be best deal for u.. as discount as also goin on..


----------



## tkin (Aug 11, 2012)

Go for USB 3.0 pen drives.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 11, 2012)

tkin said:


> Go for USB 3.0 pen drives.



I want good write speed at lower file sizes because I'm going to install linux in it... but USb 3.0 pen drives have compatibility problems when booting from USB 2.0 ports.


----------



## tkin (Aug 11, 2012)

Gauravs90 said:


> I want good write speed at lower file sizes because I'm going to install linux in it... but USb 3.0 pen drives have compatibility problems when booting from USB 2.0 ports.


Then fastest would be corsair flash voyager GT, you can get one from here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/16...-s-read-16mb-s-write-fastest-flash-drive.html - 16GB

Also you could get one from here for cheaper rate: *www.ebay.in/itm/Corsair-8GB-Flash-...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_203&hash=item2a20cc89df - 8GB


----------



## root.king (Aug 11, 2012)

guys i couldn't understood plz explain it..


----------



## tkin (Aug 11, 2012)

kiranbhat said:


> guys i couldn't understood plz explain it..


Pen drives, or any memory devices show different speeds while writing files of different sizes, a pendrive could give 10MBps on large files but may not give even 1MBPs on small files.


----------



## root.king (Aug 11, 2012)

tkin said:


> Pen drives, or any memory devices show different speeds while writing files of different sizes, a pendrive could give 10MBps on large files but may not give even 1MBPs on small files.



why not??


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2012)

kiranbhat said:


> why not??


Its a technological limit, you wouldn't understand unless you have read about memory architecture, specially access mechanisms, if you're a CSE/IT student then read up computer architecture, memory part.


----------



## root.king (Aug 12, 2012)

tkin said:


> Its a technological limit, you wouldn't understand unless you have read about memory architecture, specially access mechanisms, if you're a CSE/IT student then read up computer architecture, memory part.


 oh god      i'm a lil kid in this pc world


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2012)

kiranbhat said:


> oh god      i'm a lil kid in this pc world


Don't sweat it, I am a CSE student, hence my knowledge, ask me about mechanical engineering and I'd be dumb as Mr Bean.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 12, 2012)

tkin said:


> Then fastest would be corsair flash voyager GT, you can get one from here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/16...-s-read-16mb-s-write-fastest-flash-drive.html - 16GB
> 
> Also you could get one from here for cheaper rate: Corsair 8GB Flash Voyager GT USB 2.0 Flash Drive CMFVYA8GBGT-8GB Pendrive Pen | eBay - 8GB



That's expensive... I don't want good sequential writes, I already have adata pen drive for that. I'm thinking of sandisk cruzer, it is better in writing small files but gives only 3MBps in sequential writes.

Any one owning sandisk cruzer here is willing to perform a simple test...


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 12, 2012)

tkin said:


> Then fastest would be corsair flash voyager GT, you can get one from here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/16...-s-read-16mb-s-write-fastest-flash-drive.html - 16GB
> 
> Also you could get one from here for cheaper rate: Corsair 8GB Flash Voyager GT USB 2.0 Flash Drive CMFVYA8GBGT-8GB Pendrive Pen | eBay - 8GB



Adata makes the fastest USB2 pendrives. My friend has got a 16GB some model, it gives 18-25MB/s write and 30-40MB/s read and it is a USB2 pendrive.


Edit:- I will post my pendrive benchmarks, it is a 16GB Kingston pendrive designed for Dell. Looks something like this-




Edit 2:- Here it is-

*i.imgur.com/VKtIu.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 12, 2012)

kiranbhat said:


> guys i couldn't understood plz explain it..



Think of it like a task to transfer 10 boxes of 1kg vs transferring a single box of 10kg, which one will be easier/faster? Obviously the 10kg box.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 12, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> Adata makes the fastest USB2 pendrives. My friend has got a 16GB some model, it gives 18-25MB/s write and 30-40MB/s read and it is a USB2 pendrive.
> 
> 
> Edit:- I will post my pendrive benchmarks, it is a 16GB Kingston pendrive designed for Dell. Looks something like this-
> ...



Yes my ADATA pen drive gives me 16 MBps in sequential writes but it fails miserably in 4k region with only 0.010 MBps. Your kingston is giving good speed in 4k region can you tell me it's model or make.


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 13, 2012)

^It has got no freaking model no. written on it. Here is what I got through Hard Disk Sentinel:


```
Kingston DT Dell Lite G1
```


----------



## root.king (Aug 21, 2012)

This is main 4gb kingston DT C10


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have ordered verbatim USB 3.0 pen drive from ebay. I will update its benchmark once delivered.


----------



## tkin (Aug 23, 2012)

Gauravs90 said:


> I have ordered verbatim USB 3.0 pen drive from ebay. I will update its benchmark once delivered.


Link to the drive?

But verbatim drives are slow, the USB 2.0 one I have is slow as hell, I got it for the VFM.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 23, 2012)

I have ordered this pendrive Verbatim 16GB Super Speed USB 3.0 Store'n'Go V3 Flash Pen Drive Vat Bill Warr 3Y | eBay

It's benchmark
*i.imgur.com/Oktuo.png


----------

